#  Getting Started  > Member of The Month >  January 2013 Member of the Month!

## Tune

*Happy New Year!* 


I don't know a better way to start off this new year since the world didn't end before we got to celebrate this very special member.

From one site to the other, and many other places in between, our January Member of the Month is a very unique catch. They say no person's existence in life is the same - well, this person is _definitely_ not a plain Jane. Oh no, not this person. Thriving to stand out, do her own thing, and going with the flow where ever it takes her. Summarizing all her talents is something of an improbability. Starting with what we know of her on RPA is a good beginning, no?

Known for her extraordinary graphic design skills, her anal perfection for grammar, spelling and punctuation, this Member's imagination is bigger than her entire body! Famous for her roleplays such as, Mythos Complex, Catching Greed - in which she provided her own graphics - and numerous others, such as Elements where she helped players with their character sheets, grammar and much, much more. Did I mention, she even has a school here on RPA? No, she's not apart of the RPA Travincal University, however. With her busy work schedule at Hot Topic and attending college, it's a wonder she ever has time for us anymore  :D:: 

Maybe I wasn't the best person to make this... Member of the Month a secret, but honestly? Keeping secrets from this woman is a bad thing - she'll either pry it out of you or beg you till you cave. Just giving into her whimsical, loving and out-of-this-world personality is your best bet. If you haven't met this person - or figured it out yet - you've been missing out and she'll definitely tell you about it, too!

I have had the pleasure of knowing this person since she launched her Request Shop last July after coming back to RPA from a long hiatus. I can only be talking about the one, the only, the extra spectacular Ru!

She would much rather greet you with a, "Herro" than a "Hello" - who can blame her? Being special and unique is her specialty but it's not her only specialty, oh no. Ru does it all. She sews custom plushies for paying customers - and those close to her, of course. She draws, sculpts, twiddles around with graphic design - I bet she even knows how to crotchet if you asked her. As helpful as she is talkative, she's not a meek person. If you bother her, she's quick to let you know. I know, others may see that as a fault, but with Ru, somehow even her faults make her shine.

As not to ramble on for hours, like dear sweet Ru, I'll leave you with one tidbit of Runess - something everyone needs to know. 

Graphics by Ru
I have been sitting here for about an hour, trying to summarize what a friendship with Ru means but I'm at a loss for words. She's a ferociously loyal friend, a great conversationalist, a raving, rambling rambunctious Ru and when you think you've got her figured out, she surprises you. She gave me tons of laughs - and still does - as well as such lovely signature sets. After... eight sets? I still don't have enough. I'll most likely never stop, or at least limit myself once I have a set for every day of the month.

Or till Ru's imagination runs out. Whichever happens first.
Congratulations, Ru!

----------


## V

Congratulations!!!  ::D:

----------


## Raindrop

Congratulations Ru! <333

I luvs your graphics and you are VERY awesome  ::D:

----------


## Ru

Wooo! Wha? Really? I'm uuh... flabbergasted.

Thank chu! <3

----------


## Waarnemen

Lots of good members, and RU!
I was WAITING for that girl to be accepted~!
Good job, Ru!!

----------


## Nazgul

Congrats Ru.  You are truly important to know!

----------


## The Silver Crow

Congrats!

----------


## The Cockatiel

Congratulations!

----------


## DistortedReality

*gives celebratory bacon* Congrats

----------


## Rhomeo

Congrats, Ru! You deserve it.

----------


## Miss Skizzy

Congrats Ru!  ::>:

----------


## Noon

Congo-ratz!

----------


## Mysteria



----------


## The Imposter

Way to go RRRRUUUU!!!!

----------


## Kris



----------


## Chat Noir

Oh Ru, you totally deserved this! Especially after you just mad me the coolest set ever  :luv: 

Have a trophy!

----------


## Lerouge

YAY RU!!!!!

----------


## Merry



----------


## Ru

> Oh Ru, you totally deserved this! Especially after you just mad me the coolest set ever 
> 
> Have a trophy!


Is the trophy made out of your butt?  :XD: 

THANKS EVERYONE <3

----------


## Raindrop

I got one thing to say:

"One more time!" - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FGBhQbmPwH8

----------


## Anne Bonny

Oh wait.

CONGRATS ON MEMBER OF THE MONTH!!!

----------


## Anne Bonny

Oh and...

----------


## Insanity

OMG!!! This has to be celebrated the right way...



Spoiler:   





WITH LOTS OF KITTIES!!!!!!

----------


## Anastasia

Congratulations! I can think of no one who deserves this more than you!

A perfect member to start off this year's members of the months.

----------


## Froggy

Congratulations Ru, you are awesome and truly deserve this  ::): 

Happy New Year!

----------


## Wattz

Congratulations, Ru!!!!  :=D:   :=D:   :=D:

----------


## Ru

Thank you guys <3

Anne! You got my hopes up  ::<:  I was like, "OMFG I'M A PARROT?! REALLY?! I CAN FLY?!  :C::  " but noooo.  ::C: 

SHAAADE!!! OMFG YOU KNOW ME SO WELL! SO MANY KITTIES <3 RPA WON'T LET ME REP YOU.  ::<:

----------


## Jacogos

Happy birthday!!!

... Whoops wrong thread.

----------


## Mary Sue

congratulations Ru!

----------


## Merry

and I rep'd Insanity for you  :;):

----------


## Merry



----------


## Sinderella

Congrats my dear sweet aru. <3

----------


## Anti-Hero

100% deserved

----------


## Porcelain Doll

Welldone Ru, well deserved  :(::  <3

----------


## Bia

CONGRATS

ULATIONS

 ::D: DDDDDD

----------


## Snotgirl

you mean to tell me Ru hasn't already been member of the month?  :o.O: 
Dafuq?!?!

----------


## Merry



----------


## Merry



----------

